# Patrolman Martoiya Lang



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*

*Martoiya Lang*

Memphis Police Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Friday, December 14, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 9 years, 6 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/14/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Patrolman Martoiya Lang was shot and killed as she and another officer served a narcotics search warrant at a home on Mendenhall Court.

A subject opened fire on the officers at the scene, striking Patrolman Lang and her partner. Despite their wounds, the officers were able to return fire and wounded the subject.

Patrolman Lang had served with the Memphis Police Department for 9-1/2 years. She is survived by four children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Directory Toney Armstrong
Memphis Police Department
Criminal Justice Complex
201 Poplar Avenue
Memphis, TN 38103

Phone: (901) 636-3700

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21571-patrolman-martoiya-lang#ixzz2F4kvD1A3


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Lang


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Lang.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace, Officer Lang.
Four children left without a mother. Please pray for them.


----------

